# Importing manzanita wood.



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Has anyone ever taken Manzanita wood across the boarder? If you have was there anything you had to do? Is this possible to do or does it require cities or paperwork? There are some really good box deals in the states was just trying to figure out what hoops I would have to jump through if I decided to do it.

Please let me know.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

jkhcjris said:


> Has anyone ever taken Manzanita wood across the boarder? If you have was there anything you had to do? Is this possible to do or does it require cities or paperwork? There are some really good box deals in the states was just trying to figure out what hoops I would have to jump through if I decided to do it.
> 
> Please let me know.


I've done it before and am thinking about doing it again soon. I buy through an online retailer and get the wood shipped over to Blaine. PM me if you want details.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I went to Aquarium Zen last weekend in Seattle and got some manzanita/just brought it back. They didn't ask me any questions and these are really nice pieces picked by Tom Barr apparently! Although I did stay for 2-3 days. You may want to PM Steve to see if he has any left... Also, SKA from Calgary also carries some nice manzanita if you don't want to cross the border. You can reach him on FB, prices are the same essentially.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you for the info Dou. If I did do it I would definitely have to claim it being that it would be a box full. Was wondering what the requirements were for bringing aquarium wood back.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I brought back a box full LOL. I had my receipt in hand with the items I bought labeled. It's for personal use so I wasn't going to say I am importing anything... Just normal shopping as if I got new clothes or something? Maybe I just got lucky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

FYI SKA is all out of manzanita stock atm.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tom sells direct as well. He's shipped a few boxes for a few of us delivered to Blaine before. No issues declaring it and bringing it back. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

tony1928 said:


> Tom sells direct as well. He's shipped a few boxes for a few of us delivered to Blaine before. No issues declaring it and bringing it back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Do you have any photos of the pieces or of them in use in the tank? I really like what I have so it would be cool to see how other people are using them!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dou said:


> Do you have any photos of the pieces or of them in use in the tank? I really like what I have so it would be cool to see how other people are using them!


Check out the Barr report forums under Trade, swaps, and sales. He posts his for sale wood there. His wood tends to be of the gnarly variety which is quite unique but not for everyone. Depends on the look you are after.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

i got some stuff from him years back. I had it shipped to point Roberts .

 <script>(functi


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

tony1928 said:


> Check out the Barr report forums under Trade, swaps, and sales. He posts his for sale wood there. His wood tends to be of the gnarly variety which is quite unique but not for everyone. Depends on the look you are after.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Oops, sorry for the miscommunication. I meant if users who had already bought some and are using them in their tanks, it would be nice to see what they're doing with the wood!


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

Any interest in doing a group buy from Tom Barr?


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Have been discussing a potential group buy from either bloomandbranches or manzanita.com and having it delivered over to Blaine.

Let me know if any of you are interested in going with us.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> Have been discussing a potential group buy from either bloomandbranches or manzanita.com and having it delivered over to Blaine.
> 
> Let me know if any of you are interested in going with us.


I'd probably be interested in joining in a group buy.


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

I would be interested in some too so consider me down. I'll be sure to follow this thread for details


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

If there is a Tom Barr group order I am interested depending on shipping.

I prefer to see the piece I'm getting rather than choose from a random assortment which is what I think the other two sites are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Everyone who has expressed interest has been PM'd with details.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

same boat as ATOM. can you PM me info?

i ordered from blooms and branches before. i still have 3-4 pieces left


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

i might be interested in this group buy if theres still room.


----------

